# DOG ATTACK - Tammy (Caprine Beings)



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Double posting so everyone sees this:

Hi Everyone - 

Tammy called this AM. Dogs got into her goat pen late last night/this AM and did some serious damage to her girls. Chow mix and Rottweiller.

Mercedes: Ripped up trachea, assorted other wounds
Roslyn: Ripped up trachea, assorted other wounds
Gwendolyn: 4-5 puncture wounds in the throat
Delaney: Ripped up leg

Her vet has been out and gave the girls dex and banamine and started them on antibiotics. 

When she called, she was out in the barn and I could hear her girls moaning with pain. Very wrenching. She is having a hard time getting the bleeding to stop on the trachea wounds.

If you could all keep them in your prayers, she would appreciate it. Especially Roslyn, who is the worst of the 4.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

:/ Will say lots of prayers for the goats, Tammy and Lindsey. My heart goes out to both of you, for I know how devastating this is for a family who cares so much for their animals


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh My, I feel so bad for her and her goats, prayers for her.. I live in fear of this happening here.. 
Barb


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh noooo. There has to be no more awful thing to happen to a goat owner. Do they know who owned the dogs? Did they SHOOT the dogs?
They should have the sheriff out as well -- document everything. If there is any dog hair in the pen, bag it for evidence. Mike K had this happen one year and was able to get a settlement out of the dog owner's homeowners insurance because of the amount of proof and DNA testing he did.

Tracy


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

I shudder everytime I hear something like this, I'm sorry. Am thinking about them and the goats.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

I commented on the other post re: this but I will add here that the dogs should be shot of course. I cannot think of anything more horrifying for a goat than a dog attack. I believe everyone should prepare for something such as this and be rifle ready and shoot an attacking dog on sight. SSS = "shoot, shovel and shut up".

We lost 29 dairy goats/barbados sheep many years ago to dogs. I am forever scarred by that. I have no sympathy for an attacking dog. We now have Great Pyrenees and we can comfortably leave the farm knowing that there is not a chance in hell that a stray dog will harm a hair on any goat here.


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

I am so sorry they are in my prayers 
This is a goat owners nightmare :down
Fran


----------



## goatmom (Oct 26, 2007)

How terrible for Tammy, Lindsey and the poor girls. Will be praying for strength, healing and justice.
Ginger


----------



## donna (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, no. I am so sorry, Tammy and Lindsey! Prayers and hugs sent your way.... :sniffle


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH MY GOSH!! prayers are flowing any news yet on how they are doing?


----------



## Merry Beth (Jul 25, 2008)

This is very sad news and I am so very sorry for you, your daughter and your girls. I have read recently that the nursing in most of the battle and from hearing you speak of your goats on here, I'm sure yours will have the best care available from their loving owners. 

I am with the others, the dog should be killed. Those dogs are mean. Meredith


----------



## hemetites (Sep 30, 2009)

Prayers being sent from here, too. So sorry for the attack.

We had a dog attack about 4 years ago. My son heard the commotion and chased the dogs off. (Shortly afterwards he attended a firearms class and got his hunting license.) Our oldest pregnant doe had puncture marks in her throat, but recovered completely and her kids were fine.
Like everyone else here, I have little tolerance towards loose dogs.

Please keep us up-to-date.
- Charlene


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks to all of you. Keep praying cause we are not out of the water just yet. Roslyn and Mercedes are very serious , Gwendlyn looks stabalized, and Delaney will be okay. We are throwing the kitchen sink at them and lots and lots of love and prayers.
Tam


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh my Gosh Tammy! You and Lindsey are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

I am SOO sorry Tammy and Lindsey! You are in my thoughts....May your ladies be strong and come through all of this okay!


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

Been emailing Tammy a few times today -- sounds like she is doing all she can for the girls. One dog the sheriff took off to be destroyed, but I'm not certain if the other got away or not.

Every goat owner's nightmare, no doubt ((

Tracy


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Once again, Thank you to all my goatie friends. Your prayers are helping. Mercedes is able to stand up now. She even farted. What a sigh of relief . I've had to rub Roslyns abdomen to irritate her enough to move around and burp. Gwen is well, she's up but still looking the same. Ay least she is cudding and eating alfalfa. Delaney was allowed to leave sick bay, she is walking and all just fine. Looks like her muscle tear isn't too bad. Will let the wounds seep for a couple of days before Dr. comes back. 
Keep sending those Green Blessing all, they are helping. 
Now i'll let it be known now, there is a hunting party for the black pit. When they find it it will be reported so we can get the owners address and start filing paper work. The AC sheriff will take the dog in, have it tested for Rabies anyway like they did the Chow mix. The chow mix is in containment. There is someone out putting up flyers tomorrow of discrpition of the pit, it will go in the pap too. It is impairative to get this dog. 
We are all hanging in there, doing what we can.
I want to ocngratulate DH, Cheri (goat girl), and her brother James for commendable help in a tragic incidence of this kind. None of them have been exposed to anything like it. We all need to give them a HERE HERE! Such great helpers depite inner conflicts. Cheri just turned 14--JOB WELL DONE GOAT GIRL I am so proud of you! :handclap
Tam


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

My heart goes out to you dear and Lindsey. Brat and I are pulling for the girls. I pm'd you earlier. Many many green blessings your way.

Sheryl


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Tammy,
So sorry this happened!


----------



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

Tammy, I just read this thread. I am so sorry. Prayers from Oregon and
you WILL get that other dog. Keep up the good work for your girls. How
are you and Lindsey holding up?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh, how awful.  My heart goes out to you and I will keep all involved and the does in my thoughts and prayers. 

I had a bottle lamb attacked by a dog when I was young (maybe 10 or so). It was just awful. When I found it, our spaniel was in the pen licking it and I assumed he had done it and whipped the crud outa him. Later I found out it was my poodle that had done it (he was covered in blood) and figured out that the spaniel must of ran him off and was just licking the wounds. I felt soooooo bad. The lamb had to be put down. It was a horrendous experience.

I hope you find the owner. Dogs will do what dogs do, and while I'd have no problem with the SSS method, I think the owner ought to have to pay for being irresponsible and letting the dogs run loose and allowing something like this to happen. My neighbor used to let his dog *run*, til he kept running to my chicken coop. grrrrrr Charging him $20 a chicken fixed that. Makes me mad at the owners. Dogs don't know better, but people should.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Tammy - I just read this. How awful. I'll be praying for your girls. I hope they find the pit. Dogs like that are dangerous. Several years back I lost a doeling to a dog attack. The dog owners paid me for her and gave me permission to shoot if I ever saw their dogs on my property. Here in Montana, it's perfectly legal to shoot a dog who attacks your livestock. Hugs to you, Lindsey and the goaties. Kathie


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear about this......hope all gets better soon.

Whim


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

So far the girls are still hanging in there, They keep moving so I have to go make sure their blankets are on. Nothing to do now exept wait. :sniffle Mecedes is crying pretty badly, she sounds like us when we cry. I am so sad fo her  She just weeps. Tam


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Poor baby I could hardly sleep last night knowing what you all are going thru. HUGGS and PRAYERS.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Still praying for y'all, Tammy. Any news on whether or not the pit was found?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Right now no news on the pit. I got a little warm slurry down Ros and Merci. Both seem more alert and tried to slurp the slurry, still need lots of attention and warmth. I had it warm with pro bios, some BS, and nutridrench. Merci tried to drink on her own. Ros sniffed but couldn't.
For those new folks who haven't had to deal with this, you need a 30 cc syringe, pull out the plunger, attach a 1/4 diameter hose( preferably clear)to bottom of syringe. Fill syringe and place tubing in one corner of the mouth and hold up syringe. If there is no flow either check mouth for suction or your slurry is too thick. 
Having to cut banamine into three to four dosages, two at normal dose does nothing. I wish there was a goatie morphine . Have been changing blankets heated in dryer every two hours. It is making a marked difference. 
Have to go to feed store for more supplies and then bath wounds, ect. Will fill you all in later. Tam


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Tammy, I am so sorry this happened to you and your girls. I hope they make the owners pay for what happened to your girls. As someone mentioned above, the dogs are just being dogs, it's the owners that need to be held responsible.

I hope you are keeping track of all that you do for the girls, pictures, video, everything so if it goes to court, you will be replayed for everything except emotional distress. (the owners should have to pay that for you and your family as well as the goats for what you all went through). Keep track of the hours you spend working on them above and beyond regular goat handling. Pictures of the goats will say what words cannot. Video of the poor moaning goats will be even more powerful to a judge, if that judge has any heart and compassion at all.

Prayers for you, your family and the goats.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I am sickened by what happened to your goaties :down. 

I am praying for your does and also that you find those dogs :mad. I lost several pregnant does a few years back to dogs,we shot the dogs..... as they will be back ,I got 2 pyrenees dogs and haven't seen any dogs now in years 
Linda


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 21, 2009)

My heart goes out to you. Best wishes for a good recovery. Quick thought, I've had a couple of surgerys the last couple of years, one was for an anal fistule. (thats real pain). My point is, when in a lot of pain it is hard to relax, thus the pain is worse. Can you give a goat valium or xanax to relax them. Maybe Vicki can chime in.

Best of luck
Daniel


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Daniel their on Banamine and dex. I'm doin' all I can. Tam


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Maybe some herbal sedative that won't react to the other meds?


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm glad your girls are hanging in there. I told Barb about your situation and she feels really bad. She's had dog attacks at her place, too. She's killed several dogs since I've known her. You've got us girls in Montana praying for your goats' recovery. kathie


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

:sigh Still plodding along. Have been putting girls on straw bales to stimulate things. Shaved them all, not pretty at all. Same continued care. Thanks Thanks Thanks. Prayers still welcomed. Tam


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

From Texas came a beautiful miss,
Her demeanor gave my child such bliss. 
The wounds were just too bad to heal,
That rotten dog your life did steal.

I know you’re in heaven beyond,
Still in our hearts we remain fond.
One so beautiful who was sweet and kind,
I stuck you with so many needles but you didn’t mind.

So I will cry for you And Miss Lindsey too. 
Her angel has flown her soul will be blue.
From there though you will watch your son grow,
He is the fruit left you did sow.

We lost Mercedes around 2:30am. She had too many severe wounds that made breathing impossible anymore, our blessed lord took her from her pain. Lindsey was gone this night at a friends, let us all pray she can find comfort knowing her girl fought hard to stay alive but needed to go.

I still have two that need my attention. Roslyn is stable but still preety iffy, still alot of serious problems. Gwendlyn has found she likes G2 (gatorade). But I am sure she is not out of the woods yet either.

That is all I have to report at this moment :down :sniffle 
Tam


----------



## donna (Oct 26, 2007)

Still praying.....


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost Mercedes. Hugs. Kathie


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

So sorry


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh Tammy, so sorry you lost her. :sad


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Am so terribly sorry Tammy, knowing words do nothing you all are in our prayers more than you will ever know. Merci was special and will be surely missed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

:down :down :down

Whim


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh No Tammy! I am so sorry you lost Mercedes. Here's a {Hug} to you and Lindsey! Your poem is a lovely tribute to her.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that you lost Miss Mercedes. I really had hoped that Mercedes was going to pull through on this - You are such a good nurse and she was fighting as hard as she could. It was a shock to find out this morning. You both fought the good fight.

Prayers and hugs for Lindsey and you. God Bless.

Camille


----------



## teddybear (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm sorry you suffered this loss. It is horrible to lose a beloved animal and especially under such gruesome circumstances. Sending some good thoughts your way. Don


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Sheriffs office said the owner of the Chow mix came in to claim dog and found euthanasia papers instead. He was told that if the other dog is not found he will be held reponsible for all costs. Tam


----------



## Painted Pony (Apr 12, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. There just aren't words...no one should have to go through what you are experiencing. Continued thoughts and prayers for all of you.

I hope you can reclaim some of your financial loss from the dog owner.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh no, I am sooo sorry, Tammy  I really prayed she would make it through, she had the best care possible.

HA, I would have loved to have been a fly on the wall when that chow owner showed up. Did he not own the rott as well? (I'd ask the sheriff to drive by his house and look over the fence.


----------



## KingsCoGoatGuy (Dec 20, 2008)

So sorry Tammy. Merci was such a nice doe, hold in there.


----------



## newbie nubian (Feb 7, 2009)

I just want to say that I'm so, so sorry that you and your goats had to go through this. I just shudder when I think about it, I can't even imagine how horrible this has been for you. My prayers and thoughts are with you. Sara.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Tammy, I am so so sorry to read that you lost Mercedes.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Tammy I am so sorry for your loss. You both tried your hardest, but Ms Mercedes was needed elsewhere and she had to go.

I know no amount of money will replace Mercedes, but I am glad the owner was found and is being made to pay. Maybe this will prevent another tragedy some day in the future, if word gets around that a loose dog is an expensive dog and most likely a dead dog.


----------



## hemetites (Sep 30, 2009)

(((((HUGS)))))


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry for the pain this is causing both you and Lindsey...take care of yourselves we all know you did everything possible to save these does. Vicki


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh my ! We are all thinking of you, your family and the fighting ladies - I'm so sorry to see you lost Mercedes, we wish everyone else speedy healing :+) Glad to hear the owner of the chow mix has at least been identified.


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

So Sorry (hugs) Do take care :sniffle
I will keep you all are in our prayers. 
I'm so sorry you lost Mercedes and so glad you kept one of her sons!
Fran


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

That is just too unreal- Just in from a festival and heard about your horror. So sorry.
We lost our Mercedes the same way. So so sad. Thinking of you all. Hope everyone else pulls thru.
Lee


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Ohhh, I'm so sorry that you lost her. What a tragedy.  How are the other girls doing? You and Lindsey? Make sure that you get some rest and eat well. Keep your strength up. It must be so hard dealing with all this. <big, BIG hugs>

At least they found the owner of the one dog. If he doesn't own the other, he will be looking hard for the other owner to share financial responsibility. If he does own the other, then he bares full responibility anyhow. Even if he hides the other dog and doesn't give it up, at least he will (hopefully) keep it from running loose after this.

Still have you all and the does in my thoughts and prayers. Hoping things to improve quickly for all.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Denice evn if you try to keep an animal tied, locked, or fenced they will find a way to escape. Behavior like this is natural for dogs. Once they do it they have a taste for it. I am on the look out.

This AM Roslyn has moved form one end of their encloser to the door on the other side. She is eating small amounts and drinking plenty, lots of BS going down so that is good signs. 
Gwen is hanging out with Roslyn, which she hasn't wanted anything to do with her before, once again a natural tendency, so this swells my heart. I'm giving them every once I got. I finally got 4 hours of sleep in last night and I even feel better. Still praying though that they recover with no infections. Tam


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm glad they are hanging in there. Still praying for them. What kind of fencing do you have them in? When we had the dog attack here, that pen was just made of hog panels. Now, all the goat yards are made of cattle panels and dogs haven't been able to get in. I can't control what people do with their dogs, so I try to have the best fencing I can to keep them out. Kathie


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

I just read this, and OM! I'm so sorry you lost Mercedes! We're praying for them! 

Those dogs are a menece, and hopefully the other dog will be caught and put down! Hugs and prayers!!!
Megan


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

So so so sorry and praying for the others and for your peace and comfort and rest

and for the other dog to be found

and I'm with Tracy...I'd have loved to have a record of the conversation with the owner!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

"and I'm with Tracy...I'd have loved to have a record of the conversation with the owner!" LeeAnne

ME TOO! Only I would be buzzing all over their face and biting them at the same time!
Thank all for your moral support. Just seeing all the prayers coming in helps more than any of you know. 
Well, off to another day in sick bay. Going to give Roslyn more PT today.
Tam


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Tammy and Lindsey, I'm just in from a long festival weekend. I'm shocked and sorry this has happened to you. I'll pray for the other goaties to make a full recovery, and for the other dog to be found. Sherrie


----------



## megan (Nov 10, 2008)

Gals, I am so sorry.........
hang in there we are all pulling for you and the goats!!


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

So sorry, Tammy. Still praying for y'all.


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

I have just read this, I am so sorry that this has happened!!!

Big hugs from Georgia, we're pulling for all of you too!


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

I am so sorry you lost your Mercedes gal.....so sad.....I hope the others recover well.....They most certainly are getting the best care.......(((((((((HUG)))))))))) Be strong you two!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Well to show there are super powers out there...

I contacted Detective Nickels this morning. It was as thought, the owner of the chow was the owner of the pitbull. She confiscated that animal and took him to the animal shelter where he was deemed dangerous and would also be euthanized. The owner is upset that he has to put his dogs down...WAH! What until he gets restitution papers served. I am not going to sit down on this. Everything I need to draw up papers is already in a file and waiting for tomorrows appointment.

Roslyn has beeen moving around more on her own but still has alot of healing to do. Gwen is looking better and gave me a kiss this morning That brightened my day alot.

Tam


----------



## Painted Pony (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm glad your girls are improving & that the detective located the other dog. I hope & pray you are able to get restitution.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I am glad about the dogs and I am glad you are pressing charges. So many people think that goats are not worth much but we all know how valuable and precious they are. I do hope the goats continue to improve and I just cried when I heard about Mercedes. Sorry you are having to go through this.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 21, 2009)

Tammy, I'm sure that several people on this forum would be more than willing to pay $2500.00 or more each for your does (that is if they were to be for sale). Fair market value. Get my point.

Daniel


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hugs , keep up the good work . 

Patty


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes, Tammy, there certainly is a God. So glad they found the other dog and we'll keep praying for you to be fairly (and dare we even say handsomely) compensated. Maybe the owner will think about his current sadness the next time he decides to let dogs run the neighborhood.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Tammy, my heart has been breaking for you and Lindsey as I've only been able to read as my pc's been down, and I'm so sorry you lost Mercedes. I just can't imagine the pain the two of you are going through. I can pray though, and have been, and I know He's listening.. 
Stacy


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

I am so glad to hear the girls are doing better. Gwen's kiss to you melted my heart!  I'm glad to hear Roslyn is doing a little better. 

Thats great news that they got the pit too! The owner just doesn't get it! Hopefully that owner will never be able to have dangerous dogs again, let anlone any dog! In many counties here in Virginia in order to have a dog on the dangerous dog list you have to have them registered and a permit. But that still doesn't ensure anything, ya know? It seems obvious that the owner isn't responsible by his/her actions/reaction!


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Tammy, I am so happy to hear that both dogs have been removed from the general population. I hope you are able to recover damages from the owner. Also, I hope having to pay out makes the owner more careful with his dog selection and management in the future. 

(((hugs)))


----------



## donna (Oct 26, 2007)

Great news, Tammy! Keep up the good work...


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Still praying for you, and your girls! I'm glad they got that pit! Some owners! Really! 

I'm glad your does are starting to turn around though!


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm happy for you, now to get your compensation. I feel bad for the dogs, having an irresponsible owner and all.

Still praying for you and your surviving girls!


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I have been reading along and this is soo very sad and heartbreaking :sniffle, I am really sorry that you lost Mercedes :sniffle
I have been there and lost doe's to dogs and I shot every one I could but now that I got 2 pyrenees dogs,I havent seen any around our place,they are cheap security guards that really works for food. I am praying for your doe's and continue to update on their health. :down


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

I came back to this thread hoping for all the does to be doing well. I read about Merci and read her poem and cried tears. So very sorry you lost her.


----------

